# Ultimate PC Desk - by Tankian the Man



## tankian (Aug 5, 2018)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
I5 7600kMSI Z270 SLI PLUS32Gb RGB TeamGroup RAM1080ti Nvidia Founders Edition water cooled240Gb SSD Team Group 275Gb SSD Crucial2x Maker Kit 240 from Cooler MasterRGB Fan Controller from Cooler Master12 RGB 120 Air Flow Fans from Cooler MasterCooler Master V850 power supply modded with RGB FanSleeved White Cables

*Mods:*
Everything is costum made from scratch

I've been waitting to make a PC Desk for a long time and in March 2018 I decided to go for it!After 3 mounths building it this is the final result with a lot of work and money spent.In the future the desk will be probably water cooled with hard tube, but for now this is what I manage to get!Best Regards,Tankian the Man


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 5, 2018)

INSANE


----------



## Ephereal (Aug 7, 2018)

That's one mighty slick looking desk-case there.
The ONLY thing that I would have done different is to use the hard tubing, not the soft tubes for the cooling.


Otherwise mighty nice work!


----------



## tankian (Aug 9, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> INSANE





Ephereal said:


> That's one mighty slick looking desk-case there.
> The ONLY thing that I would have done different is to use the hard tubing, not the soft tubes for the cooling.
> 
> 
> Otherwise mighty nice work!




Thanks!!!

Well I did explained why I went for soft tube in the final video about this project, if you would like to check it there's the video:









Best regards, 
tankian the man


----------



## Petros4 (Aug 17, 2018)

This is one sick build. I really like the sub-woofer placement and minimalistic design.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 18, 2018)

Excellent work... if down the road, you decide to tweak it further...

a)  I'd decouple the speaker(s) from the desk,  If ya wanna "feel" those low end sound, sub's gotta be on floor and ya don't wanna be shaking the components.

b)  You don't **need** both intake AND exhaust fans

c)  Understand the cost reasons but, it does cry out for acrylic tube

d)  The GF part, leaving the monitors to one side, I like.... tho for me it would be to have space to add a laptop for multi-tasking usage or by a guest

e)   If you upgrade and need more robust cooling ... a big ass pump with stand would rock ... save it for the SLI Upgrade when you get a 144 Hz, IPS HDR 4k Screen

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/i...ch_MCP35x2_Dual_Pump_Heatsink_MCP35X2-HS.html

f)  I have one "on the design board" so to speak whereby the back bran\ce is twin boards with a power strip inside,  all cables inside


----------



## tankian (Aug 19, 2018)

Petros4 said:


> This is one sick build. I really like the sub-woofer placement and minimalistic design.



Thanks glad you like it, something simple and works just fine for me 



John Naylor said:


> Excellent work... if down the road, you decide to tweak it further...
> 
> a)  I'd decouple the speaker(s) from the desk,  If ya wanna "feel" those low end sound, sub's gotta be on floor and ya don't wanna be shaking the components.
> 
> ...




a)  If I turn the bass more than 3/4 and depending in the music genre it can shake (but not much), but I'm always set the bass at 2/4 so, for now, I don't feel anything shaking even in more bass sounds, and having it like this helps a lot when I need to remove the carpet or clean the floor!

b)  Hmm, to be honest, I didn't tried to see how the desk performs without the fans working, something I should do in a next video, thanks for the suggestion! xD 

c)  Well I speak about the Hard Tubing in 2 videos, I got a lot that question: Where's the hard tubing? - but at the beginning it was really hard for me to get a sponsor for this build, even when I had Cooler Master onboard I didn't know how much they could help, so I basically started to buy parts to complete some I already had for soft tube. In the end, I manage to have more help than I expected but at that time I had already soft tube parts so, no margin to go for hard tubing, anyways it's something I can always change in the future.

d)  Yeah basically that's the idea having some room for the laptop.

e) Ahaha thanks mate I would love to afford that, but who know's maybe in the future I will get that.

f) Hope to see some of that from you in the future, the planning phase it's really important, took me 2 weeks to reach the final product and of course some stuff change during the building phase but always for better, so if I had to advise someone before going for a build like these is definitely take time to plan everything!

Thank you for posting so much stuff! ahaha

Best regards for both of you!


----------



## Unabel Cain (Feb 24, 2019)

Peep the sub, I'm lovin' it!


----------



## tankian (Feb 24, 2019)

Unabel Cain said:


> Peep the sub, I'm lovin' it!



Glad you like it!


----------

